# Where can I watch NY Yankee baseball?



## MikeBrooklyn (Mar 9, 2012)

Hoping to find a bar to watch American baseball games at when I move to Dubai in June. 
Thanks.
Mike


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

I like you, Mike.

Your first post and out of the infinite cultural, historical, geographical, social and political musings that you could possibly dream about Dubai and/or things to do in Dubai and the greater ME... is where to find a Yankees game.

Cool.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Sorry Mike, it's a really tough place for a baseball fan. The only option on TV is to get a package with Fox sports which will broadcast a few games a week. But they only include Fox sports on the most expensive packages because they know Americans will suck it up to watch some sports.

The only real option I think is to watch through MLB.tv (Watch Live Baseball Online, Stream MLB Games with MLB.TV | MLB.com: Subscriptions. 

I did not do this last year, but planned on trying it this season. I got the NFL streaming for the playoffs with my du service and the picture quality was excellent and I am hoping this will be the same. As a guy who used to watch/listen/attend well over 100 games a year, last year was pretty tough.


----------



## miami_hurricanes (Sep 23, 2010)

MikeBrooklyn said:


> Hoping to find a bar to watch American baseball games at when I move to Dubai in June.
> Thanks.
> Mike


I watched all the Bombers games on MLB.tv last season. Great AV HD quality. Unless you're a night owl you'll be watching the games over breakfast the following morning.


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

You can always buy a Slingbox too, I use that for college football etc.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sling box is the best advice. Am a NFL nut and watched the games this year through parents direct tv network online. Think was 50$ for the regular season. Not sure if they have something similar for baseball or not, or if you have family that has a cable company that offers this. 

Get a good internet speed regardless.


----------

